# What is actual your choice - Burger King or McDonalds ? (ONLY for Fast Food Fans)



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello.

They BOTH changes their attitude/style etc. over the years.

For me McDonalds food is getting closer and closer to taste like their Burger packages.
- Meat in the burgers is out of the question
- Chicken Nuggets (including the "basket") is terrible
- Pommes (fries) are awful and salty if you don´t insist to get one without.

Burger King has it at the moment (for the last 6-7 Years) for me.
- Meat tastes great (like flame grilled,yes they still do it ).
- Pommes are always crispy and fresh out of the "fritter".
- Chicken Nuggets + Wings tastes great.

But that can be territorial,it depends where they get the ingredients.Maybe in YOUR country it is vice versa.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

I prefer Burger King burgers especially Aberdeen Angus, but McDonalds fries....... Never bloody happy


----------



## ShonenJump (Feb 5, 2019)

its funny at one place the mcdonalds burger sucks and another place it doesn't. Burger king however is the same everywhere i tried. Can i ask why you didn't include kfc? They also have tasty stuff there


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello.

Because of no KFC in my neighborhood.And as the name says ONLY CHICKEN.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King hands down 100%


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 5, 2019)

I can go both ways but sometimes I feel like McDonald's has a cleaner taste and Burger King is just a tad bit more... greasy? Not in a bad way or anything like that but it varies from location to location compared to McDonald's which for the most part all taste the same.


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King. I’ll actively avoid McDonalds, but I wouldn’t mind Burger King if it was the only fast food nearby.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King has onion rings and veggie-burgers, so I am going with them for those two reasons.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 5, 2019)

If I'm forced to, McDonalds. They got Swedish meat that have really freaking hard standards. Burger King however imports their meat from Germany, their chicken from Ireland (I think it was?) etc.
So I stopped eating at Burger King for that reason, I don't need excessive amounts of antibiotics.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't mind either when they're options around.
I typically love my burgers home made from fresh ground meat and spices with all the condiments I want.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 5, 2019)

Wendy's has best nuggets. Burger king has best burgers. McD's and Burger king share best desserts, burger king has more selection and better shakes but McD's cinnamon rolls are like monkey bread lol

Edit: cinnamon bites. Now McDonald's has real cinnamon rolls  they're not too shabby.


----------



## DEEP_STEEL (Feb 5, 2019)

i'd prefer McDonalds any time and... Burger king a few times, just for a change


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2019)

linuxares said:


> If I'm forced to, McDonalds. They got Swedish meat that have really freaking hard standards. Burger King however imports their meat from Germany, their chicken from Ireland (I think it was?) etc.
> So I stopped eating at Burger King for that reason, I don't need excessive amounts of antibiotics.


McD has 45% Swedish meat. Only Max has 100% Swedish beef in their burgers.

As for me: I really like Burger King, but McDonalds have offered a few burgers lately that have been.... fantastic. I was so surprised.
My number one choice is still Burger King, but I wouldn't be sad to go to McDonalds either since they do have some really tasty stuff too.


----------



## duwen (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm a sucker for the Mucky Deez breakfast menu, but generally I prefer BK.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 5, 2019)

Issac said:


> McD has 45% Swedish meat. Only Max has 100% Swedish beef in their burgers.
> 
> As for me: I really like Burger King, but McDonalds have offered a few burgers lately that have been.... fantastic. I was so surprised.
> My number one choice is still Burger King, but I wouldn't be sad to go to McDonalds either since they do have some really tasty stuff too.


Else we got Sibylla!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 5, 2019)

I can not stand burger King. It's absolutely disgusting. I can enjoy McDonald's. The best fast food burger joint is Wendy's though


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

linuxares said:


> If I'm forced to, McDonalds. They got Swedish meat that have really freaking hard standards. Burger King however imports their meat from Germany, their chicken from Ireland (I think it was?) etc.
> So I stopped eating at Burger King for that reason, I don't need excessive amounts of antibiotics.



The one thing I don’t mind about either of them (in the UK) is their burgers are 100% British and Irish beef. Strictly no additives of any kind. 

The rest of the burger on the other hand, the bun, the cheese and so on. No matter where you are they haven’t eliminated various additives in those components. Yet anyway.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Burger King has onion rings and veggie-burgers, so I am going with them for those two reasons.


Mac also has veggie-brugers.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2019)

lolboy said:


> Mac also has veggie-brugers.


I've heard some do in some places in the world, but never found one around here that does.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2019)

Depends on the location really. I suppose if we go by just menu alone, probably Burger King, I like their burgers a bit better than MacDonalds.

But I've been to Burger Kings that are utterly disgusting, everything greasy and soggy, always over salted or over sauced and messy etc. The nearest one to me is one of these, whereas the McDonald's closest to me is one of the good ones so if we end up getting fast food to eat it's usually that.Their fries always tend to be fresh unless it's late or during a down period, I haven't had any super greasy meals from them, they tend to do a good job at keeping things nice and fresh.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King has better food in my opinion but I eat at McDonalds more often. My kid (and I) like the Happy Meal toys, and the meal is only $1 more than buying the toy on its own so I get a burger and salad and chocolate milk for $1   

McDonalds used to have better fries but they have gone downhill lately. They are making them thinner for some reason.


----------



## Greymane (Feb 5, 2019)

Depends on which one is nearer to me or route i travel, unless they serve me something so bad i just nope out.
Then its on the blacklist for that location.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 5, 2019)

I KNOW there are pizzeria everywhere, so why pick MCD, KFC or even BK?
Anchovies pizza is the best pizza ever!


----------



## Coto (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King has improved a lot over the years. Their meat really tastes like grilled meat and their prices are affordable.

Wendy's on the other hand was amazing upon their arrival here (about 3-4 years ago) but their burgers have been shrinking an inch per year and it's not cheap at all if you want a decent combo.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

I dont eat fast food anymore.. RARELY. They are dangerous and bad health.

However, I did ate at Mcdonald's and Burger King. Both are good for different reasons: I prefer Burger King for BK Bacon King Jr (mustard and ketchup) and Whopper (no mayo) but hate Burger king's French fries. Don't liked it. For McDonald's, I prefer Artisan Grilled Chicken Sandwich (seed bun substitute) and French fries (no salt).

I dont eat nuggets because nuggets are fake if you google it. How did they make nuggets. Horrible and fake nuggets. I dont eat fake food anyway. NOT GOOD FOR YOUR BODY.. NEVER UNDERSTAND AMERICAN CULTURE FOR FAST FOOD. NEVER UNDERSTAND THEM! EUROPE are the best because not much fast food there and real restaurant cook real food. DELICIOUS!



leon315 said:


> I KNOW there are pizzeria everywhere, so why pick MCD, KFC or even BK?
> Anchovies pizza is the best pizza ever!



My gosh. I love anchovies pizza with everything on it. Most Portuguese people enjoyed it because Portuguese people are huge fan of fishes. I love healthy fish.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King has been rank in the UK for a while now. I think I ate one about 2 years ago and I couldn't finish it. Plus their fries are shit. So McD wins by default.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sadly we don't have Burger King.  
McDonalds was good back in the day, when they gave actual full sized burgers and decent fries...not like now...
My pick will have to be KFC, which I know that isn't in your list, but I'll pick it anyway.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 5, 2019)

I haven't eaten at either in years.  Pass.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Burger King has onion rings and veggie-burgers, so I am going with them for those two reasons.


If you read the fine print, Burger King's veggie burgers do not claim to be vegetarian.  At least the last I saw, which was quite some time ago.  Maybe that's changed.


----------



## Owenge (Feb 5, 2019)

Wendy’s, fite me!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2019)

grossaffe said:


> I haven't eaten at either in years.  Pass.
> 
> 
> If you read the fine print, Burger King's veggie burgers do not claim to be vegetarian.  At least the last I saw, which was quite some time ago.  Maybe that's changed.


Some places do cook them on the same grill as the meat, some don't. If you ask them to, they will (and have to) cook it separately. The one where I live cooks it separately by default. Being that I am extremely allergic to meat, I need to keep up with this stuff.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King has Surge. So Burger King.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2019)

If at home in Scotland its not even an argument Burger King wins by a mile. If I am in America then Wendy's is by far the better burger joint.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

lolboy said:


> Mac also has veggie-brugers.



You believe them ? They said its veggie burgers ? I bet you that they make a fake veggie burgers, silly.

Fast food are not healthy and they will do anything tome you believe that they make a real meat, real veggie and etc. Those are false and they don't make real food at all. Never. They might improvement better taste to fool people. You know, many people eat fast food end up sick like high blood pressure, cholesterol, and many more. Man made them are murderer and they are killing you for your money. They dont care about your health but your money. I am glad that I no longer eat fast food anymore. That's why my blood pressure, cholesterol are down. I never get the medicine because my doctor said changed your diet fast before you required to have medicine for those so I listened and I stopped. Now, I am glad that my health is return to normal level like I was teenager. FAST FOOD IS EVIL. I dont care if you laughed or said yeah it was not good but I eat once in a while. Doesn't matter. It is killing you that's why McDonald, KFC, Burger kings and etc are the KILLERS and they are the murderer! Sad many people are SICK EVERYDAY. VERY SAD! Fast food SHOULD BE banned forever!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 5, 2019)

Just curious about something, they both have breakfast menus right? Which one has better tasting eggs?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just curious about something, they both have breakfast menus right? Which one has better tasting eggs?



Yes they have breakfast. Both eggs taste like rubbers. They used the microwave. I know because I worked there before. UGH!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 5, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes they have breakfast. Both eggs taste like rubbers. They used the microwave. I know because I worked there before. UGH!


Is using the microwave bad? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Smash Br0 (Feb 5, 2019)

Wendy's >>> Burger King > McDonald's.

Get Wendy's fries HOT out of the fryer, they're great.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is using the microwave bad?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




I dont used it. I dont have it in my house at all. Dont trust it. However:



> The radiation produced by *microwaves* isn't dangerous, it doesn't make your food “radioactive,” and it doesn't destroy the nutrients in your food. ... There's no evidence that *microwaving* food is dangerous, but if *you* want to play it safe, only *microwave* food in glass or ceramic containers.





> Some research suggests that electromagnetic *radiation* (every *microwave* has a radioactive source comparable to an airborne radar) has a carcinogenic effect[11] (can cause cancer) and is mutagenic, it changes the DNA structure of humans.



That's why I avoid it anyway.



Smash Br0 said:


> Wendy's >>> Burger King > McDonald's.
> 
> Get Wendy's fries HOT out of the fryer, they're great.



Sorry. I tasted Wedny's fries and it was horrible. Not great. No flavour at all.They made out of frozen in the freeze. *VOMIT*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 5, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> That's why I avoid it anyway.


Fast food gonna give us cancer? 

I'm think i'm gonna be sick.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Fast food gonna give us cancer?
> 
> I'm think i'm gonna be sick.



I didn't say that. It mentioned about Microwave but no proof. I still avoid it anyway.

Fast food:



> Essentially any *food* that is highly processed, high in calories and low in nutrients. ... Eating a poor quality diet high in *junk food* is linked to a higher risk of obesity, depression, digestive issues, heart *disease* and stroke, type 2 diabetes, and early death.



For fast food.. It is gonna give us a cholesterols, high blood pressure and many more. So fast food is not health, no matter what. If you eat once in a while and you are going to have those diseases anyway. If you eat once in every 3 months or more then you will be fine without a problem. Dont be a bad habit to fast food once in a while. Once in 3 months or more is safe. I still eat fast food but RARELY which mean I went there one time in 4 months or 5 months later. ALMOST NEVER eat fast food at all. That's the key to bring your disease down and become 100 percent normal healthy. Many people knows about fast food but they went there anyway and complaints about their healthy. NO EXCUSE. Their fault for going to the fast food regularly or once in a while. Theirs responsibility.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

burger king. it just tastes better imo and the burgers are a lot bigger than mcdonalds. i remember back in the day when i tried a burger from mcdonalds and it was completely flat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just curious about something, they both have breakfast menus right? Which one has better tasting eggs?



For i go since 2012 to Burger King i only can say it´s very good.I prefer it with bacon.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 5, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> You believe them ? They said its veggie burgers ? I bet you that they make a fake veggie burgers, silly.
> 
> Fast food are not healthy and they will do anything tome you believe that they make a real meat, real veggie and etc. Those are false and they don't make real food at all. Never. They might improvement better taste to fool people. You know, many people eat fast food end up sick like high blood pressure, cholesterol, and many more. Man made them are murderer and they are killing you for your money. They dont care about your health but your money. I am glad that I no longer eat fast food anymore. That's why my blood pressure, cholesterol are down. I never get the medicine because my doctor said changed your diet fast before you required to have medicine for those so I listened and I stopped. Now, I am glad that my health is return to normal level like I was teenager. FAST FOOD IS EVIL. I dont care if you laughed or said yeah it was not good but I eat once in a while. Doesn't matter. It is killing you that's why McDonald, KFC, Burger kings and etc are the KILLERS and they are the murderer! Sad many people are SICK EVERYDAY. VERY SAD! Fast food SHOULD BE banned forever!



I 100% agree. But sometimes it is sooooo tempting (and easy).  I have reduced it.


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Feb 5, 2019)

Maccy DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
plus the meat is Irish xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2019)

Burger King, McDonald's gave me food poisoning, therefore, it is garbage.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 5, 2019)

KFC for best taste, but since it's BK vs MCD i'll say burger king. mcdonald sells tastless shit.


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 5, 2019)

burger king always, the meat tastes real and is cooked over fire topped with real lettuce, tomato and onions.
mcdonalds i don't know what they do their meat is questionable it doesn't taste like any way that you can even cook meat, i know they technically cook it on a flat top griddle but my flat top at home doesn't make the meat that soft.

mcdonalds does have way better fries but i solved that by just not eating fries anymore.

also i've been to burger king in a few countries and the whopper tastes exactly the same everytime can't beat that reliability.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 5, 2019)

Depends on what you are going to eat, if hamburgers then burger king, everything else is pretty bad from the fries to the chicken nuggets


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Feb 5, 2019)

We only have McDonalds and KFC over here. I prefer McDonalds' fries and KFC's twister sandwich. I also like McDonalds' Double Cheeseburger.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

lolboy said:


> I 100% agree. But sometimes it is sooooo tempting (and easy).  I have reduced it.



I can't blame you. Tempting is the problem, I know. 

That's why I go today. I dont eat burgers at all. However, I eat grilled chicken instead so I am a good boy, lol.



JaapDaniels said:


> KFC for best taste, but since it's BK vs MCD i'll say burger king. mcdonald sells tastless shit.



Sorry but I find KFC horrible. Fake fried. When I peeled off of the chicken. The skin was so flake and too much fried in it. And It doesn't taste very good. I had been to KFC once.. VERY LONG TIME ago. Never again. I am a huge fan of Chicken but KFC is not one of them. Sorry. It sucks.



leon315 said:


> I KNOW there are pizzeria everywhere, so why pick MCD, KFC or even BK?
> Anchovies pizza is the best pizza ever!



Yeah but American are not fan of fishes. I know because I am here in America. My American friends hate fishes. I always eat Portuguese fishes and they said YUCK! Not surprised. I know you are from Italy and I came from Portugal. Huge fan of fish. YUMMY!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2019)

Only thing that's near is MacDonalds ;/


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Only thing that's near is MacDonalds ;/



My condolences to you >.>


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 6, 2019)

Burger King is shit but they have 1.99 for 10 chicken nuggets.  McDonalds is something like 5x more expensive.


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 6, 2019)

I actually prefer Burger King between the two, but none are around me anymore..


----------



## Mythical (Feb 6, 2019)

Burger King for the win 10 piece nuggets and the 3.49 combo are lit


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 6, 2019)

I like McDonald’s. I used to work at McDonald’s in the late 90s and had a blast. I once made a 3/4 pounder and another burger that had 5 (regular size) patties. Also once ate a full tray of fries when that location first opened. The cookie dough was nice too. I’m not biased, though. InNout has good fries, but not as good as McDonald’s. InNout, HAHA, burger goes in, burger comes out. The McDonald’s “gourmet” burgers are nice once in a while. I’ve really been trying to eat fast food less, but it is so hard.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 6, 2019)

I would say Maccas, because they have the McCafé so I can have a coffee 4pm-6am when proper cafés are closed. They're never as good as proper cafés (I don't think they invest in barista training for their staff) but better than nothing. Hungry Jacks (what we call Burger King) only has coffee out of a machine so I stay away.

Maccas also has an app with a good offer most days so I only go when there's something really cheap so it is worthwhile.

The best takeaway here is Kingsleys, their slogan "unbelievable chicken, awesome chips" being very true. Their chicken is proper breast meat, is juicy, and the crumb on it tastes a million times better than KFC which is bland greasy rubbish in comparison.

McDonald's, Hungry Jacks, and KFC I would only eat at because they are dirt cheap and/or because they're the only thing open late at night, but Kingsleys I would eat on purpose ahead of many other things.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2019)

Burger King. ALL. THE. WAY.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 6, 2019)

Burger King if I have to choose between those two. But I still love McD's Filet-o-Fish. 

McD's was much better a long time ago. Big Mac was bigger. All the sandwiches tasted better. Fries were done in beef tallow and tasted amazing. Apple pie was deep fried, bubbly and crispy .. not cardboard.

I go to Five Guys when I want a proper burger and fries.


----------



## ginger_man (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't eat burgers in McDonald's after I've tried Whopper. Unfortunately, fried potato in BurgerKing is no so good. The dish which is the best in McDonald's is ice-cream. I usually visit Mc. just to order a portion of McFlurry.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you for your great,active contribution.Really great,people.Thank you.


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2019)

On a slightly related note (since we're talking about McDonalds VS Burger King): McDonalds recently lost the trademark to "Big Mac" in the European Union, so now other chains are free to use the name, and Burger King has started to take the piss:


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2019)

Burger King XXL with Bacon. Best fries too!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2019)

I would eat BK everyday but I care out my weight soooooooooo


----------



## Mythical (Feb 6, 2019)

Veho said:


> On a slightly related note (since we're talking about McDonalds VS Burger King): McDonalds recently lost the trademark to "Big Mac" in the European Union, so now other chains are free to use the name, and Burger King has started to take the piss:


I fucking love this edit: what about Wendy's lol?


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 7, 2019)

Carl's Jr. all the way.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 7, 2019)

If it's breakfast, McDonalds. If it's a chicken burger then I switch between the two. Beef burgers I'll go elsewhere.

If they ever bring the McRib burger over here I'll be all like






the_randomizer said:


> McDonald's gave me food poisoning



How do you know?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2019)

Pleng said:


> If it's breakfast, McDonalds. If it's a chicken burger then I switch between the two. Beef burgers I'll go elsewhere.
> 
> If they ever bring the McRib burger over here I'll be all like
> 
> ...




Um because I ate there and two hours later I was throwing up and crapping my guts out in the bathroom. I was confined to my apartment for 48 hours, gee, what do you think?
McDonald's sucks ass plain and simple.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

Friends,in 30 minutes it´s Burger King time.   Bon appétit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2019)

Both I would avoid, even if I were starving. That said while I am not sure McDonalds actually counts as food I can see Burger King making that hurdle, even if they taste like shit.

I am OK with most other types of fast food that I have tried* as far as I can sit there and eat it. If I ever wander into either Burger King or McDonalds with friends or workmates though I will sit there and watch others eat, happy to go hungry as it were.

*I was once in the Netherlands (some small shopping centre in/near Sloten) and they had middle eastern food billed as fast food. It did not work.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

Fast food (Mäcci & BK + Company) are poison for the body + SOUL.IF you exaggerate it.Every day breakfast,king size menu etc. make you not only physically ill.With time it kills you because of DEPENDENCE.

And now:

MAHLZEIT as we say in Austria (an guadn).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

T-hug said:


> Burger King XXL with Bacon. Best fries too!



VOMIT!

Beware of fake bacon. It is not real bacon. Yellow stripes on it.. I have real Canada bacons and doesn't have a yellow stripes on it. Burger King's bacon and Canada's real bacon taste different and Canada's bacon's taste is much better and delicious than Burger King's fake bacon. I smell the rat.

By the way, frozen fake fries and smelly stinky oil on them. They dont changed the oil very often. I know because I worked there before. DISGUSTING! 

You are strange! My tongue can tell. Not good taste and hate the stinky smell oil fried the frozen French fries. I love make my own French fries with Olive Oil on them and bake in the oven. YUMMY.. Tasty and healthful. Very good taste.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 7, 2019)

kfc


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pleng said:


> If it's breakfast, McDonalds. If it's a chicken burger then I switch between the two. Beef burgers I'll go elsewhere.
> 
> If they ever bring the McRib burger over here I'll be all like




I dont believe in Breakfast. I eat breakfast like fish, chicken, Portuguese soup, and many more that are for lunch or dinner. I eat that for breakfast. Breakfast is not real. Nonsense.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

The study about olive oil is healthy and good for heart is a fake,you know.

Here in the EU any Sh+t is in olive oil thanks to EU. not good,no no.


----------



## emigre (Feb 7, 2019)

Maccy Ds. Sorely because its cheaper. Both are trash food.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 7, 2019)

Veho said:


> On a slightly related note (since we're talking about McDonalds VS Burger King): McDonalds recently lost the trademark to "Big Mac" in the European Union, so now other chains are free to use the name, and Burger King has started to take the piss:


that really made my day, you know KFC pissed over the MCnugget problems in the netherlands, by posting a letter about how sorry they felt for those who can't get some?


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 7, 2019)

I prefer Burger King, but my wife MacDonalds....
KFC is also nice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

About the price:

1 Long Chicken
1 Texas BBQ
1 Whopper
2x 0,4l Softdrink
3x medium Pommes (fries)
6er Chicken Nuggets
6er Chicken Wings
--------------------------

19,70 Euro for 2 persons.

In my opinion it´s not sooo expensive

My wife and i had BK 1-2 times in a Month.When they had coupons maybe more frequently.


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> About the price:
> 
> 1 Long Chicken
> 1 Texas BBQ
> ...



About the price I don't really care.

But a Long chicken chili cheese is so good 
Or a tripple whopper.

But in 2017 I was on vacation in USA, at some point we went to KFC.
To my suprice we can't order any bucket with full off chicken wings...
We order menu with box off 2 big chicken breast, mashed potatoes and gravy...
Here in The Netherlands we get big buckets with chicken wings.

We had a great time in USA, food was good.
But only the bread and cheese taste like...nothing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

> But only the bread and cheese taste like...nothing



chemical "clean"...   like in the Louis de Funes movie "L’aile ou la cuisse" (in german "Breast and Drumstick - Brust oder Keule)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 7, 2019)

#OnlyAmericanThings

(jk not jk, tho tbh i like Mcdonalds Mc Flurry, never went to a burger king and iirc both places have weird hamburgers?? Couldn't process McDonalds hamburgers. )


----------



## Pleng (Feb 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Um because I ate there and two hours later I was throwing up and crapping my guts out in the bathroom. I was confined to my apartment for 48 hours, gee, what do you think?



Well if you were throwing up within 2 hours then you _almost certainly_ didn't get food poisoning from them. It usually takes between 6 and 48 hours after eating for food poisoning to kick in, so it's far more likely that your body was already in the state of rejecting food by the time you'd eaten your McDonalds, and you would have thrown up _whatever_ you had happened to eat at that time.



> McDonald's sucks ass



Maybe. Maybe not. But they didn't make you sick.



> plain and simple.



Always is, isn't it...?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2019)

McDonalds fan here - Big Mac my way to go :-)


----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2019)

In Sweden I wouldn't go for either. Max makes much tastier hamburgers. McDonalds here in Japan is better than in Sweden, but I'd still rather go somewhere else such as Mosburger.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 8, 2019)

Minox said:


> In Sweden I wouldn't go for either. Max makes much tastier hamburgers. McDonalds here in Japan is better than in Sweden, but I'd still rather go somewhere else such as Mosburger.




I like Lotteria best. My wife's all about that Mosburger though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2019)

Minox said:


> McDonalds here in Japan is better than in Sweden, but I'd still rather go somewhere else such as Mosburger.



Mo(o)seburger in sweden,great pun.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 8, 2019)

I never tried Burger king
I never tried Quick
I tried KFC once
I rarely go to McDo (once a year? or every two years)

I guess I don't have any choices to pick, I know only McDo.
I'm probably not a fastfood fan, but don't go to restaurant either. I just cook my own food.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> If I'm forced to, McDonalds. They got Swedish meat that have really freaking hard standards. Burger King however imports their meat from Germany, their chicken from Ireland (I think it was?) etc.
> So I stopped eating at Burger King for that reason, I don't need excessive amounts of antibiotics.


wow in the US both of them  do not use meat at all 
 it is just wood pulp and MSG


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I never tried Burger king
> I never tried Quick
> I tried KFC once
> I rarely go to McDo (once a year? or every two years)
> ...



Ahh,bon jour le grand maitre de cuisine.
France,le grande restauration du pays.
MC + BK,cést son pire ennemi.

or like Steve Easterbrook says: I´m lovin it.

P.S. my wife and i enjoy cooking every day.Burger KIng is "celebration event" for us. Because of the "humble" gastronomie here in austria BK is often much better than many a time an inn/tavern......


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 8, 2019)

I used to like burger king, but lately I can really taste the fake "charbroiled" flavouring they add to their meat (they cook it like McDonalds now rather than over an open flame). The fake grill lines they add are annoying as well.

I used to eat their chicken, but the last few different ones I went to all had their chicken rather greasier than they used to be.

I prefer mcdonald's nuggets for sure. for burgers, I'll usually go cheap and just ask for a cheeseburger with onions and cheese only, add mac sauce.

Really I prefer wendy's.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm not a grand chef, but I try to cook when I can.
I also like baking (though it's missing the last cakes and pies I made)

I like McDo but I don't abuse. I go when I'm not home (in holidays, on the road, for example)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2019)

As Auguste Gusteau from the Pixar Movie "Ratatouille" said:"Everyone can cook".

With passion,patience,love,devotion and TIME it is no sorcery.
From simple fried eggs to an gala menu.

And even self made Burgers and fries.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 8, 2019)

I worked at Burger King and kind of burnt myself out on their stuff. That said, their Hershey chocolate pie is still really tasty.


----------



## supermist (Feb 8, 2019)

McDonalds for fries & breakfast stuff, Burger King for meat

Though these newer "fancy" McDonalds burgers are alright


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

Mcdonalds all that way. especially when im hung over


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Disgusting are BOTH of them this time:     

McDonalds:




 

BURGEr KING:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2019)

Maybe we have new Fans of Fast Food.

On Saturday i had an great Burger King experience:

My wife and i went back from an Cake fair.We drive to BK on an highway rest stop.
While waiting in the queue beside us was a group of baverian men they belonged to an wedding party.
They where funny and a "little" drunk but very pleasant.But they have all "difficulties" to articulate their orders (I  think they don´t want REALLY something...   )
Just before we have to order,one of them slurred something "Gutschein" (voucher) and in the same second he slip some of them in my wifes hand(s).He mumbled something and then he "carried away" from his fellows.
We stand there a little speechless and i said in an reflex "Thank you very much".
He´s fellows waved at us and suddenly all of them had left.

And so we have a very cheap Burger King at this day.

Thank you guys.


----------



## AtsuNii (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm going for McDonalds. I'm often a bit picky with my food so I'm not a big fan of most burgers. However I do like the standard burger from the McDonalds. What I however do like is chicken. However in all my experience with the Burger King and their nuggets, their nuggets are the same size as the Mac, but half of the nugget is breading with a tiny core of chicken in it, while the Mac has a thin layer of breading. None of them really tastes like actual chicken tho, it's just massproduction.

Lately there has also been Chicken Tenders at the Mac, which is trying to compete with KFC's Chickenstrips. And I must say, they are giving them a good run for their money. Actual chicken with crispy breading. More then on nuggets but because of the amount of chicken in there and it being actual chicken, it is allowed.

So for me, Burger King never stood a chance.

Edit: Also used to work of MacDonalds for a while


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

I know McDonalds and Burger King vary a lot worldwide, so it's a bit hard to say.

For instance Burger King is called Hungry Jack's here in Australia, and they have much nicer meals than McDonalds, but Burger King in Holland wasn't as nice when I was there (except for their extra sides, they were awesome).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello.

I have a question to our american friends:

Are your McDonalds burgers really look like tihs:

https://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en-us/full-menu/burgers.html

Why i´m asking ?

In the 80s to the early 90s here in austria they also look from the shape (not whats inside).
Then suddenly they looked like coming out of an "compactor" from an factory,they all looked the same.
All from an mold.

And suddenly again since the beginnig of 2019 they look AGAIN like at he time in the 80s.
Is their factory with their moulds closed ?


----------



## Working_Goose (Apr 8, 2019)

Swing Kitchen in Vienna
Vegan Burgers that taste like meat and are very cheap (~10€ for a burger, fries and a soft drink)

One of the best fast food ever in my city


EDIT: McDonalds or Burger King?

Burgerking, of course!


----------



## skrck (Apr 13, 2019)

The only thing I like about MacDonald's is the ice cream. Does Karl's Jr count? it's pretty much the only fast food joint I visit.

Edit: Not sure if this counts as fast food but I eat at a lot of taco joints. Tacos al vapor are the shit. I go to several small restaurants and I dont want to name them because I dont want to give any hints to my location


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 13, 2019)

Burger King in everything except for the French Fries and most of the ice cream.


----------



## cots (Apr 13, 2019)

If I had to choose only one I would pick McDonald's for their french fries and would settle with their fresh never frozen quarter pounder (real 100% beef burger). I also like the McNuggets and they are really made from 100% whole chicken breasts (not bones and grit like urban myths claim).

I like Burger Kings flame broiled burgers better due to the smoke flavor, but I really hate their new french fries (they changed them in the early 90's - I was a big fan of their older fries).

I really liked the lard fried McDonald's french fries the best and hopefully with the realization that vegetable oil is not as healthy as good old fashioned lard they will make a comeback.

So if it was one or the other it would be McDonald's.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> But I've been to Burger Kings that are utterly disgusting, everything greasy and soggy, always over salted or over sauced and messy etc. The nearest one to me is one of these, whereas the McDonald's closest to me is one of the good ones so if we end up getting fast food to eat it's usually that.Their fries always tend to be fresh unless it's late or during a down period, I haven't had any super greasy meals from them, they tend to do a good job at keeping things nice and fresh.



The Burger King down the road from me is terrible. The trays are always covered in grease (to the extent where I never handle one without a napkin). The staff go from handling money, to trash to making food without washing their hands. The wait takes forever and the place is dirty. Plus their clientele is made up of hood rats and people who are constantly getting kicked out due to begging for money, listening to loud music, drinking booze in the store, fighting, etc ...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2019)

McDonalds have 

Apple pie 
Shamrock Shake 
McRib 
Mushroom with swiss cheese Angus Beef burger 
Snack Wrap 
McGriddle 
AND MCFLURRY 

They do not have Szechuan Sauce. 

But they do have a creepy clown as their mascot.


----------



## skrck (Apr 13, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> McDonalds have
> 
> Apple pie
> Shamrock Shake
> ...



Huh, the only one that actually exists here in Mexico is the mcflurry. Maybe if I lived somewhere else I would like McDonalds more? The quality here is really bad. To the point where it makes the american version seem gourmet. 

Or maybe its because the only times I eat Macdonalds in the US when im fucking starving to death and there's nothing else to eat


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

Burger King because it didn't give me food poisoning like McDonald's did


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Burger King because it didn't give me food poisoning like McDonald's did


They also have hotdogs unlike mcdonalds.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Burger King because it didn't give me food poisoning like McDonald's did



I am glad but someone did reported Burger King gave someone food poisoning. Be careful.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They also have hotdogs unlike mcdonalds.



I was not aware of this 



azoreseuropa said:


> I am glad but someone did reported Burger King gave someone food poisoning. Be careful.



Any restaurant can be a norovirus risk, the most common cause of food-born illness.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/burger-king-c17818.html

Food Poisoning



the_randomizer said:


> Any restaurant can be a norovirus risk, the most common cause of food-born illness.



I know that. I am talking about this thread related to Burger King or McDonald's. I ate them all my life but not anymore and never got food-borne illness nor food poisoning. I gotta be careful, of course. I cook at home mostly, thought.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/burger-king-c17818.html
> 
> Food Poisoning
> 
> ...



You were extremely lucky, McDonald's is the only major food chain to have really confined me to my apartment for 48 hours. But I do like BK's fries a lot more, not as soggy as McDonald's


----------



## skrck (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Burger King because it didn't give me food poisoning like McDonald's did



Eating out is a constant game of russian roulette when you have allergies!  



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They also have hotdogs unlike mcdonalds.



They don't have that here  Come to think of it, a lot of burger king restaurants have closed where i live. Now there's only one, near my old school.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

skrck said:


> Eating out is a constant game of russian roulette when you have allergies!
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have that here  Come to think of it, a lot of burger king restaurants have closed where i live. Now there's only one, near my old school.



Um, food poisoning is caused by viruses and bacteria in badly prepped food, not allergies. I don't have food allergies.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> You were extremely lucky, McDonald's is the only major food chain to have really confined me to my apartment for 48 hours. But I do like BK's fries a lot more, not as soggy as McDonald's



Nothing to do with lucky, believe me. Just right place at the wrong time. It could happen to anybody.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nothing to do with lucky, believe me. Just right place at the wrong time. It could happen to anybody.



Not a fan of the quality of food either, McDonald's food isn't that good to me IMO


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 13, 2019)

Burger King always makes me feel sick after eating any of their burgers, and their nuggets & fries are garbage compared to McDonalds.


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> They BOTH changes their attitude/style etc. over the years.
> 
> ...


here in greece I prefer goodys which is like burger king, mcdonaldsis like rubber and disgustang


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> here in greece I prefer goodys which is like burger king, mcdonaldsis like rubber and disgustang



McDonald's is gross in every country.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Burger King because it didn't give me food poisoning like McDonald's did



Except we've already proven that the likelihood of McDonald's being the cause of your food poisoning incident is extremely slim, haven't we? I mean I know you don't like facts and science and shit, but get over it. You didn't get poisoned by McDonald's and get on with your life. There's a million legitimate reasons to not like McDonald's, there's no need to latch on to the standard bullshit food poisoning claim.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Except we've already proven that the likelihood of McDonald's being the cause of your food poisoning incident is extremely slim, haven't we? I mean I know you don't like facts and science and shit, but get over it. You didn't get poisoned by McDonald's and get on with your life. There's a million legitimate reasons to not like McDonald's, there's no need to latch on to the standard bullshit food poisoning claim.



Gee, really?? No shit, Sherlock and I only said it once, quit bringing it up. "You don't like faces and science and shit" wow, did I fucking stutter? No? Then drop it already, you punk ass troll. I can speak for myself. 

Who the hell pissed in your cereal today? If you don't like what I say, it's not my problem. Deal with it and grow up already. Consider yourself blocked, good day.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I was not aware of this


http://www.burgerkingaw.com/menu/hot-dogs


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Not a fan of the quality of food either, McDonald's food isn't that good to me IMO



Me either.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2019)

Wendys for sure, but I would go with Five Guys or In-N-Out anyday.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Wendys for sure, but I would go with Five Guys or In-N-Out anyday.



In N' Out is overrated, Five Guys is much better IMO, but Wendy's would be one of my faves


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 13, 2019)

BK has the potential to have better food, but I can rarely get anything fresh from the dwindling number of locations near me. The employees just don't seem to give a shit. Carl's Jr is ultimately better than either BK or McD's, but of course approaches a cost that becomes questionable for fast food.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> BK has the potential to have better food, but I can rarely get anything fresh from the dwindling number of locations near me. The employees just don't seem to give a shit. Carl's Jr is ultimately better than either BK or McD's, but of course approaches a cost that becomes questionable for fast food.



Carl's Jr is pretty good indeed.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 13, 2019)

In my experience, Burger King is disgusting, while McDonald's even at it's worst is still palatable.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes the packaging from McDonalds taste delicious.

But in Austria there is a changing in McDonalds philosophy ofter the last months.The Logo is again red/yellow as original.
The Burgers looks like more handmade.
......and again delicious and "eatable".

Maybe I think i look over my "boycott"  near the last 10 years.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes the packaging from McDonalds taste delicious.
> 
> But in Austria there is a changing in McDonalds philosophy ofter the last months.The Logo is again red/yellow as original.
> The Burgers looks like more handmade.
> ...



seriously ? delicious ? to me, it doesn't! Its awful. Almost like fake because I read it somewhere that you can leave burger in the temperature room for over a week and it won't rotten or mold at all!! Ugh!


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 13, 2019)

For all the junk food you eat yr probably knocking 5 to 10 years off yr life think about tht yr gonna miss out on a whole new playstation number


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2019)

I swing depending on offerings and price/budget. There was a time when McDonalds had a build your own menu using real food and it was pretty good.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Gee, really?? No shit, Sherlock and I only said it once, quit bringing it up. "You don't like faces and science and shit" wow, did I fucking stutter? No? Then drop it already, you punk ass troll. I can speak for myself.
> 
> Who the hell pissed in your cereal today? If you don't like what I say, it's not my problem. Deal with it and grow up already. Consider yourself blocked, good day.



"Grow up. I'm blocking you". Classic right there


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 15, 2019)

Burgers from burgerking, salty fries from mcd. 

That said, I haven't gotten the fries in a decade. Way too expensive.


----------



## Koen22 (Apr 17, 2019)

McDonalds!


----------



## zomborg (Apr 18, 2019)

To answer the topic, I like bk but 5 guys and steak n shake are the best.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

No one likes Burger anymore ?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

As i expected...


----------



## leon315 (Jun 17, 2019)

it's sad that people on this board mainly feeds only burgers and nuggets, ever heard of salad and fish?

BTW try this, i usually add sliced chicken chest, to balance the carbs and protein.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hmm if choices between those two then I would pick Burger King.


----------



## elm (Jun 17, 2019)

Hands down - Burger King

I'm a vegetarian and Burger King has veggie-Patties


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

leon315 said:


> it's sad that people on this board mainly feeds only burgers and nuggets, ever heard of salad and fish?
> 
> BTW try this, i usually add sliced chicken chest, to balance the carbs and protein.




for the "gourmets" we have THIS one:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-all-time-favorite-meal.537001/

Bon appetit.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 17, 2019)

elm said:


> Hands down - Burger King
> 
> I'm a vegetarian and Burger King has veggie-Patties


what difference between vegan and vegetarian? do vegetarian eat fish or shellfish?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

leon315 said:


> what difference between vegan and vegetarian? do vegetarian eat fish or shellfish?


Be careful,this causes "troubles" if THEY read this.......


----------



## leon315 (Jun 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Be careful,this causes "troubles" if THEY read this.......


oh cmon, we are NOT discussing which is the strongest hero in Mahve universe!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

leon315 said:


> oh cmon, we are NOT discussing which is the strongest hero in Mahve universe!


but they really do not understand fun.....


----------



## evil goober (Jun 17, 2019)

I like burger king better than mcdonalds, but my dad would fuss if we went to burger King he would said he didn't like them old kerosene burgers.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 17, 2019)

Depends to wich part of the world you go 2. I do like burger king in the states but i dislike it in Europe but i do like mcdonalds a lot more in Europe and dislike it in the states.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> what difference between vegan and vegetarian? do vegetarian eat fish or shellfish?


Vegans and vegetarians don't eat fish. Those that do decide to eat fish are pescetarians


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 17, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Depends to wich part of the world you go 2. I do like burger king in the states but i dislike it in Europe but i do like mcdonalds a lot more in Europe and dislike it in the states.


Think someone should test you with the burgers while blindfolded


----------



## leon315 (Jun 17, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Vegans and vegetarians don't eat fish. Those that do decide to eat fish are pescetarians


i see, a certainly not very common word, what about vegan and vegetarian?


----------



## drgnslayers (Jun 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> They BOTH changes their attitude/style etc. over the years.
> 
> ...



where I live, the local Burger King is closed forever due to the employees being unionized. But, I've always had a good service at BK and I could have cheese sticks, chicken sticks and frozen desserts like cheese cakes, what McDonald's don't have. 

Yes, McDonald's does shower their fries with a tablespoon of salt for every basket of fresh-fried fries (and yes, you read well, at least in Canada and USA) Besides, 95% of my orders at a McDonald's are a coffee. But, if you really wanna avoid McDonald's, go to a Tim Horton's because their owners are the same as BK's since December 2014 (due to a merger)


----------



## Delerious (Jun 17, 2019)

Admittedly, a plain McDonald's cheeseburger is one of my guilty pleasures. Otherwise...

Burgers: BK
Fries: McD's when salt is lighter, BK when salt is heavier
Nuggets: No. Just... no.
Chicken Sandwiches: Classic Chicken Sandwich at McD's
Breakfast: McD's - ALWAYS
Desert: McD's for McFlurry, BK for everything else (pies and Mint Oreo Shake, especially)

If I were to go outside of both though, Jack in the Box is my favorite for fast food burger joints. Jumbo Jack and Curly Fries has long been my go to there, and they've usually been pretty consistent for every time I've gone.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 17, 2019)

leon315 said:


> i see, a certainly not very common word, what about vegan and vegetarian?


vegetarians eat byproducts like eggs, milk, honey etc that doesn't involve slaughtering animals while Vegans don't


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> vegetarians eat byproducts like eggs, milk, honey etc that doesn't involve slaughtering animals while Vegans don't


Are you going to go further and do the various religious ones that don't eat things that end a life? Eating an apple is OK but digging up a plant and nibbling its root less so sort of thing?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 17, 2019)

I prefer Mcdonald's over Burger King any day. I think Big Mac's are so amazing and I think the quality of the burgers taste better compared to most of the Burger King's I have been to.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 17, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Are you going to go further and do the various religious ones that don't eat things that end a life? Eating an apple is OK but digging up a plant and nibbling its root less so sort of thing?


Eum why are you saying that to me ? I'm not a vegan or anything just simply answering a question someone had that's all


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Eum why are you saying that to me ? I'm not a vegan or anything just simply answering a question someone had that's all


I did not assume you were. I was just trying to make the sort of off topic discussion more continuous.


----------



## b17bomber (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm more of an Arby's and Rally's kind of guy myself


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2019)

I love Burger King, but if there's only McDonald's around, I don't mind getting some chicken nuggets from them. However, it seems when I go to bigger cities, the chicken nuggets taste awful. However, where I live and a few neighboring towns, they taste great


----------



## Pleng (Jun 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> t's sad that people on this board mainly feeds only burgers and nuggets, ever heard of salad and fish?



It's even more sad that people jump to unfounded conclusions like "people on this board mainly feeds only burgers and nuggets"

There's nothing to suggest that fast food is the main diet even of people in this thread, let alone this forum in general.

Just because people enjoy fast food from time to time doesn't mean it's thier main diet.

But fish... Yuk


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 18, 2019)

If I ever eat at a fast food place its easily burger king. It actually tastes good unlike mcdonalds which only has nice tasting sauces. Stuff like the double chili cheese burgers at burger king are godly and the whopper are just amazing. Its actually alot cheaper too if you use things like coupons. They've had a double chili cheese burger for 2 euro for a while and thats a great value, fills you up as well and tastes amazing. Stuff like the big mac just doesnt interest me anymore because after eating it I just feel like "meh" and it doesnt even fill you up. mcdonald's nuggets are way better than burger kings though


----------



## elm (Jun 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> what difference between vegan and vegetarian? do vegetarian eat fish or shellfish?



Vegan is strictly vegetarian foods (No Milk, Shellfish, Cheese, eggs etc..)

I know some Vegetarians that don't eat RED Meat or Chicken but will eat Seafood and milk products


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

It is still actual open for all your replies and choices.
0 - 24h - 7 days a week - until 31.December 2029


----------



## x65943 (Aug 22, 2019)

elm said:


> Vegan is strictly vegetarian foods (No Milk, Shellfish, Cheese, eggs etc..)
> 
> I know some Vegetarians that don't eat RED Meat or Chicken but will eat Seafood and milk products


Vegetarians abstain from eating animal flesh (fish, beef etc)

Pescetarians abstain from eating land animal flesh (beef, chicken etc)

Vegans abstain from eating all animal products (milk, honey, eggs, beef, fish)


----------



## Reploid (Aug 22, 2019)

mc got no shit on bk. At least where I live.


----------



## morvoran (Aug 22, 2019)

Burger King for their double Whopper with cheese.  McDonald's for their fries. So both for me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Burger King for their double Whopper with cheese.  McDonald's for their fries. So both for me.


Here in Austria Burger King has "overtaken" McDonalds with the Pommes Frittes.


----------



## Deleted member 501038 (Aug 22, 2019)

I prefer McDonald's, I might be biased tho since my country only has McDonald's and I only ate at Burger King when I was abroad.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Carl's Jr


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2019)

I've changed my mind once I had In-N-Out. They put every burger joint to shame.


----------



## elm (Aug 22, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Vegetarians abstain from eating animal flesh (fish, beef etc)
> 
> Pescetarians abstain from eating land animal flesh (beef, chicken etc)
> 
> Vegans abstain from eating all animal products (milk, honey, eggs, beef, fish)




You forgot Fruitarianism


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Aug 27, 2019)

Burger King, spicy chicken!


----------



## CatmanFan (Aug 27, 2019)

I always eat chickenburgers regardless of which fast food joint I eat at, but for some reason I prefer the McDonald's fries. The Burger King chickenburger does have a bit of an organic taste to it though.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 27, 2019)

McDonald's tends to mess up my orders more often, even the simplest ones, and their drink machines are always out of Dr Pepper.

But they are still far better imo. At burger king, the nuggets are soggy and disgusting. The burgers seem dry, like they've been sitting out for a while. McDonald's food always seems to taste good.


----------



## RandomUser (Aug 28, 2019)

Rally's in some states and Checkers in others.
If I'm not mistaking, Rally's is for northern part of the US and Checkers in the southern part of the US.
They are both the same fast food place and they don't actually have a place for eating, just get your food and go basically.
Their fries are delicious, better then McDonald's and perhaps better then Arby's. Both McDonald's and Arby's fries are good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello.

Today it is Burger King time again  (later in the afternoon).

Actual favorite choice:

- Double Whopper Menu King Size,pommes frittes and Cola 
- King wings
- sour cream and sweet/sour sauce

McDonald is still avoided (BANNED from my Menu Card....).


----------



## npiet1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I like them both but here it's called Hungry Jacks.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 28, 2019)

For me it's neither. I don't like any fast food except pizza occasionally.

Hmm, fresh, handmade burgers on the other hand are wonderful. We have a burger place not far from where I live where they're selling handmade burgers. Absolutely golden, lot's of tasty things there, even for a vegetarian.

I don't go there often, but it's always worth it.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 26, 2019)

Burger king, but Max burger is better


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> They BOTH changes their attitude/style etc. over the years.
> 
> ...


Burger King is always disgusting inside in my experience, and I am not a Whopper fan, McDonald's seems to keep getting cleaner over the years.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you for your still very lively discussion participation.

Two weeks ago, there were again Burger King vouchers .... The proverbial "downfall" ....

At the moment my favorite is the Whopper combined with 6er King Wings and Pommes Frittes and Cola.
(and the 2 for 1 Junior Whopper offer...)

Thank you.


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 4, 2019)

I like Big Macs, so McDonalds.


----------



## JeffRuLz (Oct 4, 2019)

I prefer Burger King, but there's a place called Burger Time nearby that beats them both.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 4, 2019)

the only one i come across on my commute is a burger king which i do prefer for cheeseburgers.
i always liked mcdonalds fries better though, however, i haven't paid for those in the last ~20 years cause the pricing is ridiculous.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yess,Burger King is ours.

Yesterday Whopper Menu and 6er King wings,pommes Frittes with Sour Cream Sauce.
(Free, because on a table an original packed sauce was "left over"....)


----------



## Filo97 (Oct 12, 2019)

I've tried many McDonald's and a few Burger Kings. Do note i don't actually like burgers, so this is mostly my experience with the fries. I simply didn't like Burger King fries, nothing in particular just didn't like them.
Now, McDonald's vary a lot between countries.
Italy has a very hit-or-miss McDonald's. There's around a 70% chance of really good fries and nuggets at my local McDonald's and a 30% chance of them being kinda meh
Germany's also isn't bad, but i've only tried it once.
London has a consistent quality, but they never put enough salt for me.
Dublin has a consistent quality, and not a lot of salt albeit more than London.
Slovenia has consistently terrible McDonald's. The fries were like rubber in all the three different McDonald's i tried there.
Japan McDonald's is the absolute best thing on this world. The fries were absolutely heavenly and the nuggets were amazing. No McDonald's is better than Japan's.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 12, 2019)

I'd go for McD: nothing beats a Big Mac. 
And we like mcnuggets with




I guess they don't have this in Japan (or anywhere outside Holland?)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2019)

Todays Menu:

Whopper Menu with Fries and King Wings and Cola.
Our Dog had his 11th Birthday and his heart desire was a:

   

Bacon King.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 14, 2019)

McDonalds is good. I like the burgers at Burger King better but their chicken is terrible. I never go to Burger King to eat chicken. My brother refuses to eat at McDonalds anymore.


----------



## rustinrj (Oct 14, 2019)

McDonalds. I like their burgers, fries and hash browns.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2019)

The McRib is back bitches


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 14, 2019)

Burger King over McDonalds. Last time I went to McDs was over 2 years ago, ordered a Quarter Pounder from the place I used to go to numerous times, and it was terrible. Haven't had a bad experience with BK, but honestly, I rarely do fast food anymore.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Any Burger King and McDonald Fans still here ?


----------



## Pleng (Nov 19, 2019)

One thing that confuses me in Thailand. Ribs are really popular, but as far as I know, McDonald's Thailand have _never_ done the McRib promotion. And I'm sure I would have known if they did; I'm all Peter Griffin when it comes to the McRib


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 19, 2019)

All I'mma say is the dollar menu McChicken has always been there for me, even on my worst days.


----------



## CORE (Nov 19, 2019)

McDonalds

Large Coke. 

Large Frys. 

20 Chicken Nuggets with curry and bbq dips. 

Double Whopper Burger with Girkins and onions. 

KFC

Lots of Chicken and Chicken Popcorn except spicy wings etc.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 19, 2019)

Ever since I found out burger king just adds the "char" flavour and paints on the grill lines, it's taken away from the flavour a little bit. It was what, the past 10 years or so they stopped actually flame-grilling their stuff? It's hard to deal with the change from legit to microwaved. They also don't cook their nuggets for long enough to make them crispy (when I request to cook them longer, and they are feeling kind enough to do it, they taste far better). Their chicken sandwiches aren't very good anymore either. Fries are great though.

Mcdonalds...well. I have one near me which is the worst food I've ever eaten. it's just...terribly run with terrible equipment and management. Plus they always get my order wrong, poorly cooked/not cooked long enough/gross tasting, and take forever. A few minutes away is one of the best run ones I've seen. Their food is always brilliant. Nuggets are cheap and tasty. Super fatty though so I can't do it often, but it's a nice treat. So ya know, it varies wildly in quality.

Oh, ask for a mcdouble, onion and cheese only, add mac sauce. Cheap bigmac. Also ask for no salt on the fries. Usually they'll just shake off what they've got, but sometimes they'll just give you fresh ones.

Personally I prefer 5guys, taco bell, or Popeyes. That chicken sandwich is legit.




CORE said:


> 20 Chicken Nuggets with curry and bbq dips.
> 
> Double Whopper Burger with Girkins and onions.



Man, the regional stuff is usually the best. McDonald's poutine fries are pretty good, if a bit runny. I would adore the have curry here in the States.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 19, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> Ever since I found out burger king just adds the "char" flavour and paints on the grill lines, it's taken away from the flavour a little bit. It was what, the past 10 years or so they stopped actually flame-grilling their stuff? It's hard to deal with the change from legit to microwaved. They also don't cook their nuggets for long enough to make them crispy (when I request to cook them longer, and they are feeling kind enough to do it, they taste far better). Their chicken sandwiches aren't very good anymore either. Fries are great though.
> 
> Mcdonalds...well. I have one near me which is the worst food I've ever eaten. it's just...terribly run with terrible equipment and management. Plus they always get my order wrong, poorly cooked/not cooked long enough/gross tasting, and take forever. A few minutes away is one of the best run ones I've seen. Their food is always brilliant. Nuggets are cheap and tasty. Super fatty though so I can't do it often, but it's a nice treat. So ya know, it varies wildly in quality.
> 
> ...


I will say when I worked at BK we definitely broiled em for real but that was 5 years ago.

The issue is really that after we do that we put them in warmers for god knows how long waiting for someone to order one.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 19, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I will say when I worked at BK we definitely broiled em for real but that was 5 years ago.
> 
> The issue is really that after we do that we put them in warmers for god knows how long waiting for someone to order one.


I wonder if it's a store-to-store thing, if franchisers get an option to or not, or what. All I know is the ones around me most definitely fake it lol.


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm really torn between them. The burgers at mcdonalds are good, but the ones at burger king just taste like mustard. however the chicken nuggets at burger king are much better than the mcdonalds ones.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 19, 2019)

My local BK is ****, only use them when I have to or because I’m travelling.

McDonalds I do like for breakfast, chicken, fries and dessert, only buy their burgers when I want a light meal and have some vouchers.

For burgers, I prefer the local independents.


----------



## Minox (Nov 21, 2019)

If I could only choose between those two options I would go with McDonalds. They actually make fairly tasty burgers where I live. 

But if I have the choice to go somewhere else then I would go Max in Sweden or MOS Burger here.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 21, 2019)

Burger King has always been my favourite.
I love myself a Tripple Whopper King menu.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Skelletonike said:


> Burger King has always been my favourite.
> I love myself a Tripple Whopper King menu.


Triple Beef ?? Where ?? I want it too !!! Oh,not in Austria.....


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Triple Beef ?? Where ?? I want it too !!! Oh,not in Austria.....


Well, it's something like a 'secret' menu of sorts. It's reasonably pricy for fast food, but it's bloody huge (the king verison of that menu usually costs around 12€).


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)

if I have to choose and am hungry I choose Burger king 100%


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 21, 2019)

Out here in California (at least where I'm at), McDonalds has the superior taste. I always choose the Quarter Pounder when it comes to burgers because they cook the patties fresh.

However, the burgers tend to be bigger with Burger King, yet they have a somewhat lacking taste to me. Slightly artificial, almost.

When it comes to fries, out here, they're always super fresh and nice with both BK and McDonalds. I'd have to go with McDonald's, personally, though.. Just my own preference on that.


However, when it comes to chicken nuggets, it's really hard for me to compare them, because BK uses a more traditional batter with crumbs sort of thing, whereas McDonalds' are just deep fried instead. Both good, but both for different moods..

Honestly, I could talk about fast food forever.. I'm a sucker for a big, greasy burger.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 21, 2019)

For me BurgerKing, they have a pretty good variety of menus and are near my high school... They also do a student reduction with a free desert.
I like their burgers, they have a good taste of meat and my local BK is cleaner compared to MacDonald's...
For the burgers, it depends, sometimes i go with a Whooper, sometimes with a Big King, a SteakHouse, a TripleCheese, a Big King XL King size...

As for MacDonald's, they're ok and, in France atleast, are starting to do an effort to make a clean restaurant...


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 21, 2019)

i live in germany and burger king is better only chicken mcnuggets and fries are better in mcdonalds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and here mcdonalds have veggie burgers


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tonight:

Whooper with Fries
Long Chicken
King Size Cola



I am loving it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)

A new Year and a BIG Intenion:

Not sooo much Burger King....
Handicap: 4 Times in a Month.

Unfortunately for January I already had 2 Times.....


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jan 13, 2020)

mickeyd's even though i don't go by there much anymore


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 26, 2020)

BK for main courses, McD for the breakfast.

To get good fries, I ask for them UNSALTED at McD.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2020)

It is interesting that the Freis from McDonalds are better in most Countries.


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Jan 26, 2020)

BK... cheaper than McD and overall bigger too

Sent from my 1DS with B9S using Discord Nitro


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2020)

McDonald's. But I'd rather avoid and buy some real food to eat at home.

It's really just as a quick charge up.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)

Burger King - Home of the Whopper.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 3, 2020)

In my area, it's no contest. BK is consistently better quality and McDs is always a bit of a gamble. However, when McDs has a promotion for speciality burgers they are better than BK for that week or two.

I've always liked McDs fries more though.


----------



## Emyth1 (Feb 4, 2020)

It is McDonald's


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 5, 2020)

Wendys and anyone who has a different opinion should immediately perish.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 5, 2020)

BK, finna bout to get dat Whopper Wednesday!


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 5, 2020)

In my country Burger King is the way to go.
I love myself a Triple Whopper.

The meat tastes better overall, the burgers are bigger and the bread doesn't taste so artificial.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Feb 6, 2020)

Why not both?





(Found this in Trier, Germany)


----------



## Robika (Feb 6, 2020)

I would say as of 2020 in Spain, I prefer Burger King, they have a vegetarian option and I can go with my GF. Their fries are fine and I love those onion rings.


----------



## g00s3y (Feb 6, 2020)

Breakfast - Mcdonalds
Anything else - BK


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

g00s3y said:


> Breakfast - Mcdonalds
> Anything else - BK



Very reasonable.


Yesterday:

Double Whopper regular Menu with Cola and an additional Whopper.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

McDonalds, but i also like Burger King.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Double Whopper regular Menu with Cola and an additional Whopper.



Some might call that overkill!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Some might call that overkill!



Yes,I know.That is totaly contrary to my normal "eating habits".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

> *What is actual your choice - Burger King or McDonalds ? (ONLY for Fast Food Fans)*



Both have actual closed all their Restaurants in Austria....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Both have actual closed all their Restaurants in Austria....


Probably for the best.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Probably for the best.



Now you can see THAT how you want ......


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Mar 18, 2020)

I prefer Old Wild West above all. But if I have to choose between Mc or Burger King, I guess I'd choose Burger King - I prefer its chips


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Both have actual closed all their Restaurants in Austria....


Same here in Scotland. But KFC is still open for some reason


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Same here in Scotland. But KFC is still open for some reason



Some of our Restaurantas,and I think also Subways,has now "changed" to Delivery Service.

You can order via such Pages like Mjam.at and they deliver your Food.
Also in Austria you can Order (like on Chinese or Italian or Turkish Restaurants) and you can pick it up by yourself.


----------



## Viri (Mar 19, 2020)

Burger King for their burgers and discounted chicken nuggets. McDonald's for their fries, chocolate chip cookies, and chicken wrap.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

I can not believe it.
One Month without Fast Food...and I am still alive.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2020)

Now I really want one or several burgers for lunch...

Help I'm hungry.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Now I really want one or several burgers for lunch...
> 
> Help I'm hungry.



Oh,I am sorry....but due the actual Situation,eating is more important then ever.

....and the same "Cirus/Theater" every Evening when I step on my Wii Board ... I am not on it again,the nice Assistant shouts 
"Get off the Wii Board immediately - Only one Person !!!"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

McDonalds reopen some Restaurants in Austria on April 20th with limited Sortiment:

https://www.mcdonalds.at/produkte/news/endlich-wieder-da

https://www.mcdonalds.at/produkte/produktuebersicht/eingeschraenktes-produktangebot

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Burger King open ALL Drive Ins in Austria on 25th April WITHOUT Sortiments Restrictions:

https://www.heute.at/s/an-diesem-tag-sperrt-burger-king-wieder-auf-46867980


----------



## xskibbles (Apr 17, 2020)

McDonalds > BK.
It used to be opposite but Burger Kings quality has been going downhill lately.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

xskibbles said:


> McDonalds > BK.
> It used to be opposite but Burger Kings quality has been going downhill lately.


Hello.

I really hope after the "Virus Break" the Quality goes up again.
(Unfortunately it really depends on the Region/Country AND Branch....)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Burger King Rules..... Go on.... Say it... 

I WANT A WHOPPER!!! 

But in all seriousness, micky D's fries are pathetic! Never cooked properly and no matter what u get, your hungry again  not long after. BK no how to do a burger and fries amd I'm loving the flavours you can put in your drink too!


----------



## strawpoll-legend (Apr 17, 2020)

Burger King has weird meat. So does McDonalds, to be fair, but McDonalds has a kind of weird meat I'm used to. Burger King burgers are way too salty, and oddly grainy.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 17, 2020)

Burger King is way better. McDonalds has a couple burgers that are any decent, all of Burger King's burgers are at least decent and the good ones are way better than anything McDonalds has to offer, save for maybe their nuggets.

Burger King has the worst fries ever though. Got fries there once, when they were out of onion rings, otherwise I always get onion rings. They get soggy easily just like McDs fries, they look about the same, but they somehow have even less flavor. Onion rings are definitely the way to go.
Still prefer the fries from local fast food joints, they're thicker and crispier and more flavorful.

Over here, those are pretty much your 2 choices when it comes to fast food chains. No KFC even. We have Subway but I don't think that counts. You guys over in US have way more selection, and apparently both McD and BK are trash compared to those. I would like to try some day.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you for your Contributions.

A Question in general please:

Are the Burger King / McDonalds Restaurants closed in all Countries ?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Are the Burger King / McDonalds Restaurants closed in all Countries ?


North America does not close Burger King and McDonalds over a nothing-burger. Been eating based fast food all the time. Might finna get a Big Mac right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> North America does not close Burger King and McDonalds over a nothing-burger. Been eating based fast food all the time. Might finna get a Big Mac right now.




Enjoy it,my Freind.I have to wait a little......


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Apr 17, 2020)

McDonalds. if for no other reason, their Coke is the best, also their nuggets are way better than BK.
Bu BK got them Rodeo Burgers and those are the tits.
Milkskakes better at McD
McD got hot mustard dipping sauce


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Enjoy it,my Freind.I have to wait a little......


You should write to your local politician and complain that fast food restaurants are essential service as they provide food to front line workers who are working over-time and don't have time to make food themselves.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> You should write to your local politician and complain that fast food restaurants are essential service as they provide food to front line workers who are working over-time and don't have time to make food themselves.


That help not my Stomach....

But I "survived" the last Weeks,so I will also survive the next 7 Days.


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 17, 2020)

of em both it BK for me (am fan of grilled stuff lol)....but in overall fastfood its none of em its....Subway

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and they are lets say semiclosed..you can order to home or takeaway but cant eat there


----------



## Pleng (Apr 18, 2020)

What's a sortiment?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2020)

Pleng said:


> What's a sortiment?


The Selection of Burgers and other Delicacies.


----------



## aos10 (Apr 20, 2020)

BK in Saudi Arabia is bad, so McDonald's


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2020)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Austria/comments/g4qzbg/polizeieinsatz_wegen_ansturm_auf_mcdonalds/fnz5rk3/
https://www.nachrichten.at/oberoest...-wegen-drive-in-wiedereroeffnung;art4,3251993





Traffic load at a McDonald´s in Upper Austria City Wels.
Police had to clear traffic jam at the McDonald`s Drive in.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 20, 2020)

Burger King definitely, although I usually eat at McDonald's because it's cheaper.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 20, 2020)

Since we have only a very few Burger Kings in Belgium, there's only the choice between the 2 fast food restaurants that are widley available

- Mc Donalds (US)
- Quick (French)
- 9 or 10 Burger Kings in Belgium? (But i have one 20Km from my place (Same for Quick and Mc Donald))
(Note, the 9/10 BK's in Belgium used to be Quick, Quick used to be everywhere where a Mc Do was but slowely faded out to be BK or just closed down, so only a few left (but still more then BK's)

I Like Quick the most
- Free refills
- Better fries (Not to much salt on it, little salt and pepper bags are available)
- Better choice of burgers
- Overall better taste
- Mostly always the same taste for the same burger
- Mostly always relative clean

Mc Donalds second
- No free refills
- I love the Big Mac
- To much salt on the fires
- I don't know what's it called in English "Frietsaus" is damned good
- It seams they always hate me when i ask for fries without salt (I do not like to much salt on anything)
- Same for the pickle, i hate those things
- Everything depends on where you go eat, in 1 place it's relative clean and everything always is made good, same taste, same burger, while in another place, it's dirty and the taste is just wrong or everytime it the same burger tastes different

Burger King comes in as last
- I don't like that ALL burgers are wrapped, ok for just a burger or cheese burger, but not ok for bigger burgers
- Free refills and more choice
- Always dirty, it's hard to find a clean place in the BK
- Don't really like the taste of most burgers
- Trashcan's are always full, so people leave there stuff just on the tables

Anyway, i just preffer to make my own burger at home
- Good meat
- selfmade sauces on it
- fresh vegetables
- Fresh cut fries baked is "ossevet" (don't know the English word for it, but it's white fat from some cattle annimal) NEVER use oil, prebaked, let it cool down and finnish a second time
- fresh buns from the bakery
- Own seasoning for meat and fries
- Always clean place to eat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Austria/comments/g4qzbg/polizeieinsatz_wegen_ansturm_auf_mcdonalds/fnz5rk3/
> https://www.nachrichten.at/oberoest...-wegen-drive-in-wiedereroeffnung;art4,3251993
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.

As expected...

 

Humans...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 22, 2020)

Just ate a double whopper for whopper wednesday.

Was based.


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 22, 2020)

A&W or go home.


----------



## Kurt91 (Apr 23, 2020)

Where I live, those are actually the only two fast food places. I prefer chicken sandwiches over hamburgers, and every time I've gotten one from Burger King, there's so much breading on the chicken that it tastes like they just glued the scrap pieces together with extra breading. Their classic chicken sandwich isn't much better, tasting like just overly-processed chicken and mayonnaise. I'm also not really a fan of their fries, either. I don't like ketchup, and always end up asking for fry sauce, and they don't use the best brand fry sauce either.

McDonalds has decent fries, as long as you get them freshly made. I also prefer their chicken sandwiches over BK's as well. They used to have a really good one with grilled onions on it, but I think they stopped selling those ones a while ago, I haven't seen it on the menu for quite a while. They've got the $1.00 soft drinks as well, so occasionally my family will stop at one just to get something to drink.

Now, if we were to expand to choices other than those two, I used to live in a town that had an awesome restaurant called Arctic Circle. Really awesome milkshakes, and it was worth going there just for a large order of fries. The fries there was relatively bland by themselves, but they had this amazing in-house fry sauce that the fries were pretty much just meant to use to get it into your mouth. The burgers there weren't too bad, either. It's been absolutely ages since I've been there, though. My dad didn't take us out for fast food very often, only if there was absolutely no other choice for food. Like I said, there isn't one local where I live now, either.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Just ate a double whopper for whopper wednesday.
> 
> Was based.




Nice to see you have enjoyed it,my Friend.

My Wife and me we had a "hard" Decision to take:
We decided AGAINST Saturday for our Burger King Re-Open "Celebration"...
We saw what happened on McDonalds this Week......People´s Behavior can be so  sometimes....
And we do not want a  Experience on this (for us) "Special Day".


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Nice to see you have enjoyed it,my Friend.
> 
> My Wife and me we had a "hard" Decision to take:
> We decided AGAINST Saturday for our Burger King Re-Open "Celebration"...
> ...


Sounds like a Euro problem. Here in Canada (as far as fast food is concerned) everything is normal and all persons are happily lining up in spaced apart lines and getting their take-out whoppers/big macs like business as usual.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 26, 2020)

McDonalds Chicken Nuggies > All


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)

I completely forget about my first Burger King Experience last Week after this "Situation".

We decided to skip the "Grand Re-Opening" on Saturday (remember the McDonalds Desaster Opening Day in Austria on some Places ?)
My Wife was in there and brought it home (8 Minutes) and it was AWESOME....
A Double Whopper King Size Menu and Chicken Nuggets.It was really very nice.

And yesterday we had again some nice One.
So I think,I can accustom on Burger King Delivery.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> And yesterday we had again some nice One.


based


----------



## DefourmisDecorum (May 21, 2020)

The Arches


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

I like Burger King better but they have always been slower than McDonalds.  I guess it depends on how much time I have that'll decide on which one I end up going to.  I'll choose Arby's anytime.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

Burger King.

I am loving it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you for all your Contributions.

And of Course,it is still Burger King.
(Tomorrow is another great Day for it....)


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jul 2, 2020)

I prefer our local Burger King for their great hamburgers BUT I adore our McDonald's super firm but still soft salty french fries.Burger KIng's fries and nicely cut and big enough but not enough salt for me.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 2, 2020)

I need to change my answer as I've recently had BK and holy crap it was dry.

Give me Wendy's all day everyday.


----------



## Invision (Jul 3, 2020)

mcdonalds is pretty good, i havent ate at burger king a whole lot (cant remember the last time i had it) but iirc i didn't realy like it too much


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

Our "local" Burger King is closed again since Monday......."Due technical Issues"....I phoned them and they said on Weekend/Friday they will re-open....

I have a very bad Feeling........


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

As I feared,our local Burger King is still closed.

Feared ? Yes,my Thoughts was Corona and it seems clearly now....
I phoned again on Friday and they say "Sorry,maybe next Week..."
I mailed Burger King - No Answer unitl today......usually I got an Answer within 24 Hours....
Today we drove past the Burger King and saw an very unusal Place - Garbage and Crap all over the Place/in Front and Parking Lot - not Burger King like,as seems NO ONE is there....IF there is an TECHNICAL PROBLEM where are the Service company Technicians ???



*sigh*


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> As I feared,our local Burger King is still closed.
> 
> Feared ? Yes,my Thoughts was Corona and it seems clearly now....
> I phoned again on Friday and they say "Sorry,maybe next Week..."
> ...


Complain that you are in mental distress and maybe you'll get a free Whopper or something. Works for Americans.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Complain that you are in mental distress and maybe you'll get a free Whopper or something. Works for Americans.


In Austria you got no "open Ear" for such Things.
The Best you get is a "Psychologist" for this State....


----------



## Zucker (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello fellow humans. I am too a fan of junk food, McDonald's is my favorite place. Only at McDonald's you can get the legendary pineapple & coconut loaf. I am loving it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2020)

I got an Reply from Burger King:

Sg. Herr +++++
das Restaurant wurde unerwartet und voraussichtlich bis 10.07.2020 aufgrund einer defekten Lüftungsanlage geschlossen.
Herzlichst,

Ihr BURGER KING® Team


Sg. Herr +++++
the restaurant was closed unexpectedly and is expected to close until 10.07.2020 due to a defective ventilation system.
Sincerely,

Your BURGER KING® team


----------



## scandal_uk (Jul 7, 2020)

Ronald is evil.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 7, 2020)

Not a huge fast food fan. That means that I'd rather go to a local burger joint and get a bigger burger that's made with better ingredients.

That being said, sometimes you just want a quick meal so occasionally i'd get something from Burger King or McDonalds. My actually prefered fast food restaurant is Subway, though. It feels a lot healthier (allthough it probably isn't) and you can get your sandwich put together exactly how you want it.

For McDonalds, I only ever get Chicken Nuggets, a McRib (thank god they are on the regular menu here in Germany) with a chocolate milk shake on the side (The milk shake machines in Germany are not out of order all the time, either). "Regular" burgers at McDonalds taste absolutely aweful and you'll leave more hungry than you entered.

Burgers at Burger King taste considerably better, are bigger than at the golden arches. And their sides (Chilli Chese Nuggets, Onion Rings, Fries) taste a lot better than McDonalds offerings.

So, for a Burger - if it's intended to be quick - i'd go to Burger King, McDonalds only ever for Chicken Nuggets or a McRib.


----------



## peteruk (Jul 7, 2020)

Not a big eater of fast food either, but if I had to choose between the 2 I'd go with Burger King.  Here in the UK they seem to be a lot more wholesome (meatier) than MC'Ds


----------



## Bonny (Jul 7, 2020)

Definitely Burger King. The Burgers are better and they have Chilli Cheese Nuggets.

BTW: It's sad that there is no KFC, and no Pizza Hut in the town where i live...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 7, 2020)

Bonny said:


> Definitely Burger King. The Burgers are better and they have Chilli Cheese Nuggets.
> 
> BTW: It's sad that there is no KFC, and no Pizza Hut in the town where i live...


Just FYI: McDonalds now also has Chilli Cheese Nuggets. But do yourself a favour and don't get them - they are dry as fuck, nothing like the chilli chesse nuggets from Burger King. Hell, even the frozen chilli cheese nuggets you can get from the supermarket are 10 times better than why McDonalds sells as an excuse for chilli chese Nuggets.

I have KFC, Pizza Hut, Subway, McDonalds and Burger King basically right next to each other. KFC and Pizza Hut are a mystery to me  for different reasons:

For what it is (Fast Food) KFC is ridiculously expensive - a "halbes Hänchen" at the nearest Bistro is almost half the price, comes with fries and has a lot more meat on top of tasting better.

I have only ever set foot into a Pizza Hut 3 times and their menu is confusing. They offer three diferent Pizzas, Margeritha, Regula and Deluxe. But they won't tell you what they are. They will tell you all the different pizzas they *could have* and what category they fall into. But when you tell them "I want the deluxe one with salami, ham and onions" they are like "Sorry but our deluxe pizza is currently Salmon, Spinach and Pineapple". So, I was told I can either get a plain Pizza, a Salami Pizza or the Salmon/Spinach/Pineapple one.
So it's weird to me, it's easier for me to call the Pizza place down the road and order a pizza from their menu to pick up.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 7, 2020)

The "meat", fries, and nuggets at EVERY McDonalds I've been to in my 48 years of life has been better than EVERY Burger King I've been to. BK's nuggets are exceptionally horrible in comparison to McNuggets.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 7, 2020)

I wish they call it burglar king hehe.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 7, 2020)

> BK's nuggets are exceptionally horrible in comparison to McNuggets.



I agree. I - personally - love the meat and the fries of BK... but what you said about the chicken nuggets is indeed true. McNuggets are much better than BK's...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Localhorst86 said:


> For what it is (Fast Food) KFC is ridiculously expensive - a "halbes Hänchen" at the nearest Bistro is almost half the price, comes with fries and has a lot more meat on top of tasting better.
> 
> I have only ever set foot into a Pizza Hut 3 times and their menu is confusing. They offer three diferent Pizzas, Margeritha, Regula and Deluxe. But they won't tell you what they are. They will tell you all the different pizzas they *could have* and what category they fall into. But when you tell them "I want the deluxe one with salami, ham and onions" they are like "Sorry but our deluxe pizza is currently Salmon, Spinach and Pineapple". So, I was told I can either get a plain Pizza, a Salami Pizza or the Salmon/Spinach/Pineapple one.
> So it's weird to me, it's easier for me to call the Pizza place down the road and order a pizza from their menu to pick up.



Haha... didn't know that the menu is so confusing 

Well, sure, KFC is more expensive than regular chicken products... but the KFC panade is really nice in it's way...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I got an Reply from Burger King:
> 
> Sg. Herr +++++
> das Restaurant wurde unerwartet und voraussichtlich bis 10.07.2020 aufgrund einer defekten Lüftungsanlage geschlossen.
> ...


Should ask them for a free Whopper.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Should ask them for a free Whopper.


No Burger Roaster there...

Spooooongebooooob !!!!!!!


----------



## dr3n (Jul 12, 2020)

gotta be burger king..! BK at least tastes like real food...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)

My local Burger King has re-opened again !!! 

So...A King Size Double Whopper Menu with Pommes and Cola please.


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

I do love the taste of the BK burgers (the double bacon cheeseburger is my favourite) but the McD double cheeseburger is amazing value


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't like Mcdonald burger too, It just tastes bad, especially french fries. soft and too salty.

but Burger King- Hell yeah, They are not cheap but they are delicious. Burgers are nice and big, Meat tastes AMAZING, and french fries are just Awesome. Warm, bit crispy, tasty but not too salty. I wouldn't go to Mcdonalds If I have to choose between them.


----------



## DavidinCT (Jul 23, 2020)

Five Guys.... my most prefered... their Fries rock...

Out of the 2 Mck.... Only really breakfast stuff... and fries...


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

DavidinCT said:


> Out of the 2 Mck.... Only really breakfast stuff... and fries...



The Sausage and Egg McMuffin! Yum!!!!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 23, 2020)

Taco Bell because they're the only ones who have a dollar menu still


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 23, 2020)

McDonald's.


----------



## Physix (Jul 24, 2020)

I go with McDonalds, simply because they still offer the McRib in Germany <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

Today after a 5 Day break - Burger King Time again.

Double Whopper Menu King Size with Cola and Pommes
Chicken Wings.


Some Note on my "Fast Food" Love:

Please,it is very important to know,take care of your Teeth and make frequent Mouthhygenic please.
Otherwise you wake up some Day and have some Surprise(s) in your Throat.......


----------



## JoeDirtt (Jul 29, 2020)

I love both woppers and mc doubles I could eat both right now 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Ugh, this is hard one. McDonalds has much better fries and I love the mcdouble.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)

i preffer burger king mostly because size, after an enlarged burger king burger i feel satisfied, as opposed to mcdonalds, where i need 2 enlarged meals to feel satisfied, Americans often praise the mcrib but it's never been available for purchase in my country


----------



## raphaelom (Jul 30, 2020)

MacDonald's is more consistent


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Burger King - I love this Week.

And I already did my Mouth and Teeth Hygiene.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Today after a 5 Day break - Burger King Time again.
> 
> Double Whopper Menu King Size with Cola and Pommes
> Chicken Wings.
> ...


You should get onion rings instead. BK's fries are the worst, but their onion rings are amazing.


----------



## wezlyons (Aug 8, 2020)

Many years ago I lived near a McDonald's and a Burger King.
I would get my burger from BK and my fries and drink from McDonald's (the milkshake machine at BK was always broke).

Now I tend to go to Five Guys if I want a burger.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

@The Real Jdbye 

The Burger King Onion Rings are great,out of Question.

But since I selfmade it home,I do not longer like it.
And the Selfmaded are better othe "Breading" - Flour,real Eggs and grated Whitebread/Rolls.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> @The Real Jdbye
> 
> The Burger King Onion Rings are great,out of Question.
> 
> ...


I'll have to try that sometime. I've tried deep frying frozen ones at home, but they just don't taste good compared to the BK ones.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 8, 2020)

Depends on where I'm at I guess? I like Burger King burgers when they're not moldy and just hard as a rock. 

McDonald's has a good chicken sandwich.


----------



## Aew4life (Aug 31, 2020)

Burgerking all day


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 31, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


>


For me it's McChicken Sauce


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 31, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> For me it's McChicken Sauce
> View attachment 223327


they have lot of goodsauce.


----------



## Chains (Sep 6, 2020)

Burger King (for their spicy chicken sandwich).


----------



## Aew4life (Sep 6, 2020)

Chains said:


> Burger King (for their spicy chicken sandwich).


Gotta ask for cheese and bacon on it too


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2020)

Yesterday,the last Day on Vacation/Holidays - A Long Chili Cheese Menu King Size.


----------



## Nemix77 (Sep 7, 2020)

McDonalds. 

I love their chicken nuggets, McChicken, fries and Angus burger in Canada.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 7, 2020)

Last week I ordered a bigmac (with bacon!) menu and another menu for my daughter, they brought it to my table and to my surprise there was a extra quarterpounder! I did not tell them that, they would have thrown it away... I could use the calories anyway.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 10, 2020)

Easy, McD for breakfast (McGriddles are good). BK for a real burger and some rings.

That said I'd prefer a different place. I miss 5 Guys. They are so good. Homemade burgers are the next best thing. 

I've had to resort to making my own versions of McGriddles too. They are.. decent. Basically pancakes, I can't figure out the syrup inside the batter yet.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 14, 2020)

BK for the better burgers, McDonald's for the memes like this:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2020)

Today on Burger Kings Menu (with Coupons):

Sweet Ben - 150g Patty.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2020)

Still the Question for many People - Mc Donalds or Burger King ?
Not for the "Question of faith" which is the better Franchise....

Only what is your Choice for the Moment.It can change maybe daily.

For me personal I am still on a "Record Course" for not going to McDonalds since around 2012 (or later,I do not now it exactly anymore..)
Maybe the Quality has changed (better or not)
I remain loyal to Burger King.


----------



## VGrift (Oct 4, 2020)

Definitely prefer mcdonalds to BK, especially in other countries. God I miss japan


----------



## Iamapirate (Oct 5, 2020)

Burger King has better food but I find McDonald's to be more consistent. Everytime I order BK it's like a 50/50 shot the meal is not as good as before, whereas McDonald's is almost always the same.


----------



## PalomPorom (Oct 5, 2020)

McDonald's for sure. Way better chicken, way better nuggets.
There's a reason BK nugs are like $1 for 4 is it? Because they're dog shit. And McDonald's double quarter burgers is the goat

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 14, 2020)

I've never eaten at a Burger King, but I am cheesed at them for buying out a nice little supermarket-thing in Sydney's city (near Central station) that sold a lot of things many other stores don't, and deciding to build another BK outlet in its place.
Used to be a nice place to get after-uni snacks...ugh.

As for McD, I like their Filet o' Fish, McChicken, Chicken and Cheese, and McFlurry...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

Burger King with Coupons.

Texas Long BBQ with Bacon.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

i went to MC after not doing so in a long time, i was suprised the new ordering system made it to my country, i go to that screen, select the cheapest item in menu (only reason i went to mc was because some things happening that day), put my debit card, sigh in relief that i had enough funds, go to the pick up zone, and pick up my order. I'd love for BK to implement something like that, i hate talking to people i don't know.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

linuxares said:


> If I'm forced to, McDonalds. They got Swedish meat that have really freaking hard standards. Burger King however imports their meat from Germany, their chicken from Ireland (I think it was?) etc.
> So I stopped eating at Burger King for that reason, I don't need excessive amounts of antibiotics.


Antibiotics in German meat..? Uhm.. okay? Its forbidden to sell those meat in Germany. Even feeding antibiotics to animals is only allowed if the animal is really really ill. I wonder where you got this information... Dunno how its handled in Ireland though

Anyway
I Love the Fries of Burger King but the Rest ist tastier in mc Donalds i guess


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

voddy said:


> Antibiotics in German meat..? Uhm.. okay? Its forbidden to sell those meat in Germany. Even feeding antibiotics to animals is only allowed if the animal is really really ill. I wonder where you got this information... Dunno how its handled in Ireland though
> 
> Anyway
> I Love the Fries of Burger King but the Rest ist tastier in mc Donalds i guess


i often hear the opposite lol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i often hear the opposite lol


That was Long Time ago but it s totally forbidden


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

voddy said:


> That was Long Time ago but it s totally forbidden


i mean it about the last part about the fries, i dont really know about antibiotics in german meat


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

MccyD's, best fries besides A&W or Wendy's


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2020)

I think I should get tomorrow or Sunday to Burger King.
I have a Feeling......mumble mumble....Lockdown....mumble mumble..


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 16, 2020)

Burger King. I just prefer their burgers over Maccas any time of the day.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I think I should get tomorrow or Sunday to Burger King.
> I have a Feeling......mumble mumble....Lockdown....mumble mumble..


Get it delivered.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Get it delivered.


Not in my Region...

Burgenland....its...like the North of the British Island.

or the North from Canada.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

I like them both, but McDonalds is closer to my work so I'll pick McDonalds.


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 17, 2020)

I like both and get cravings for items off of both of their menu's.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 17, 2020)

burger king for bacon double cheese burger and their fries, mcdonalds for cheeseburger and sausage n egg mcmuffin and vanilla milkshakes


----------



## ILuvGames (Oct 17, 2020)

Worked for both sweat shops when I was a wee lad. Burger King for the burgers and McDonald's for almost everything else especially the more realistic pricing.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

probably Burger King.  I don't like their burgers (don't like char-broiled stuff), but I love their spicy chicken sandwich and chicken nuggets.  though, I noticed that McDonald's now has spicy chicken nuggets as well.  they're almost as good.


----------



## LEGOMYEGGO (Oct 21, 2020)

i don't really eat any of them ecause wendys is the best in my opinion


----------



## TheifKing (Oct 30, 2020)

McDonalds for breakfast.

Burger King for dinner.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

fuck burger king

all my homies hate burger king


----------



## j4m13c0 (Nov 4, 2020)

McDonalds every time! I love the Chicken Nuggets from McDonalds. I think the ones from Burger King aren't as nice.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 4, 2020)

Burger King over McDonald.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank God - Burger King is still open !!


 

(because of the actual "Lockdown" in Austria)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Over a Month no Fast Food ? No Mäcci or Burger King ?

Haha...until yesterday.

Double Steakhouse Burger and Whopper with Pommes Frittes and King Size Cola.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 18, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> fuck burger king
> 
> all my homies hate burger king



i say rather BK then Mc Donalds (McDonalds has best Fries and Chicken Nuggets) but for me its:

Fuck BK KFC and MC Donalds..i need Subway

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i cant speak for Wendys, White Castle and others because germany only has Burger King, MC Donalds, Subway, KFC, Dunkin and Five Guys (only in 2 Cities)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

New Year,new Question.



> *What is actual your choice - Burger King or McDonalds ? (ONLY for Fast Food Fans)*



Still Burger King.

Yesterday Evening´s Menu:

Double Steakhouse Burger Menu with Pommes Frittes and Cola
Long Chili Chese (without Jalapenos,yes,I am on Diet....)


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2021)

I wasn’t in the mood to cook and had forgotten to eat for a good day or so. I ordered a chicken sandwich from BK and emotionally, I might as well have been eating filet mignon.

McDonald’s still has the better fries though


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Depends on the location really. I suppose if we go by just menu alone, probably Burger King, I like their burgers a bit better than MacDonalds.
> 
> But I've been to Burger Kings that are utterly disgusting, everything greasy and soggy, always over salted or over sauced and messy etc. The nearest one to me is one of these, whereas the McDonald's closest to me is one of the good ones so if we end up getting fast food to eat it's usually that.Their fries always tend to be fresh unless it's late or during a down period, I haven't had any super greasy meals from them, they tend to do a good job at keeping things nice and fresh.


This is still pretty much the case, I like Burger King's menu better but the one near me is still garbage vs the McDonalds so that's usually what we opt for of the two unless we happen to be closer to another BK.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Jan 20, 2021)

Chicken is better at BK


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2021)

McDonald's gave me food poisoning, so Burger King


----------



## AD2076 (Jan 20, 2021)

BK


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 20, 2021)

If I'm feeling lazy, then McDonalds. I'll always go for a couple McChicken biscuits off the dollar menu because of that all-day breakfast they started a few years back.

If I actually feel like eating halfway decently (read: if I actually give a fuck to), I'll go with Burger King. Bacon King meal with medium fries and a drink, and I never get it from the drive-thru. I go inside for that shit because they have the Coca-Cola Freestyle fountains inside.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

Bosnerstandl


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> Bosnerstandl




A guats Würschtlstandl......des fehlt mir in der heutigen Zeit.....


A good Würschtlstandl ...... I miss it these days ...


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> A guats Würschtlstandl......des fehlt mir in der heutigen Zeit.....


english translation please (although i do understand german, it's a setup rule here in the forum)
already done i see


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> english translation please (although i do understand german, it's a setup rule here in the forum)
> already done i see



 

Proost en maaltijd.
(Cheers and meal).


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 20, 2021)

I wanna use my 800th post to say today is Whopper Wednesday and I plan to go buy a Whopper to celebrate!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> I wanna use my 800th post to say today is Whopper Wednesday and I plan to go buy a Whopper to celebrate!





 


Bon Appetit,my Friend.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2021)

Fu*k All that give me a Curry in a Hurry !!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2021)

After a little "Break":

https://burgerking.at/menu/2987

Steakhouse Burger Menu King Size with Pommes Frittes and Cola
Long Chili Chese Burger (without Jalapenos)


----------



## Chary (Feb 28, 2021)

I look forward to the summer, when they bring back the spicy nuggets. Shake Shack is my go-to for burgers, but sometimes you want chicken nuggets and a shake at 2am and Burger King is always the best for that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

Changed my Choice now.........









































..from Double Whopper to Double Steakhouse Burger.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Long Time no see - today was the Day,again:

Burger King !!!!


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 22, 2021)

Why have a Big Mac when you can have a...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 23, 2021)

Finna eat a big kang 2day.

edit: Update, I did.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 25, 2021)

I like Wendy's


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2021)

In the United States and South East Asia, I prefer Burger King because of the menu's superior taste, in my opinion.
There isn't anything in these countries' McDonalds menus that can beat a Double Whopper.

In Australia, however, there is the Angus Burger and, from my past, the McFeast.
In Japan, there are novelty McDonalds burgers that I eat just for the experience.

That said, I do agree for taste, the only competitor to Burger King for most countries is Wendy's, usually a Dave's Double for me.

Carl's Jr. is on a higher price point and beats them soundly.

Honolulu's Teddy's Bigger Burger was pretty meh, unfortunately; I would've chosen a typical Sydney Bacon Burger with Beetroot over it any day. Tokyo's MOS Burger is so sad that I prefer not comment more on it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2021)

BOTH!  I want variety!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 26, 2021)

McDonald's, they have better food for cheaper. 

And..... in March.....
THEY HAVE THE SHAMROCK SHAKE!!!!!!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 26, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> McDonald's, they have better food for cheaper.
> 
> And..... in March.....
> THEY HAVE THE SHAMROCK SHAKE!!!!!!


For me it's Cadbury Cream Egg McFlurry.


----------



## Lamhirh (Apr 26, 2021)

Easy, no Burger King here... and I don't like burgers anyway. Do take a milkshake from time to time but what I like is the Chinese Iced coffee from KFC... but only available in China...


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 26, 2021)

Lamhirh said:


> Easy, no Burger King here... and I don't like burgers anyway. Do take a milkshake from time to time but what I like is the Chinese Iced coffee from KFC... but only available in China...


no Burger King in Japan?


----------



## digipimp75 (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't eat much fast food these days, but if given the  choice between the two, Burger King... hands down.   McDonald's food is just so bland and barely edible


----------



## bwburke94 (Apr 26, 2021)

Burger King, but there isn't one nearby so I end up going to McDonald's more often.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

Burger King time again:

Steakhouse Burger Menu King Size with Pommes Frittes and Cola,Crispy Chicken and Nuggest.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 6, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Nuggest


Based!


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 6, 2021)

McDonald's all the way. Burger king tastes.... burnt to me. Plus, it's not like Burger King restaurants worked as Nintendo Zones back in 2014.


----------



## Benja81 (May 6, 2021)

Since I'm actually complicated. McDonalds for the fries and soda. BK for the actual burgers.


----------



## JeepX87 (May 6, 2021)

McDonald's in 1994: Great

McDonald's in 2021: UGH!!!


----------



## KokoseiJ (May 6, 2021)

are yall still arguing about this topic????
It is too obvious that burger king is superior in many places. Burgers taste more high quality, Fries are warm and thicc while McD's ones are soggy and greasy. could be only in my region but... I didn't really have a good experience with McDonald's.

EDIT: huh, I never participated in this thread..? that's unexpected..


----------



## Xzi (May 6, 2021)

Last time I ate at either was the impossible whopper from Burger King, which I had eaten a few times previous.  Not too bad usually.  Their fries are also good when fresh, but that's the case for a lot of places.  So yeah, I'd definitely choose BK over McDonald's these days.  When I was younger I'd down two mcdoubles and a spicy chicken for $3 no doubt, but that was due mostly to being poor lol.  Recently I've seen the price of a mcdouble is like $2.39 or something, it more than mcdoubled!


----------



## zxr750j (May 6, 2021)

I still vote for McD, I must say that part of the reason is that they are far more accessible where I live...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)

New Vouchers by Burger King today !!! Hurraa....


----------



## AtsuNii (May 6, 2021)

Only the Colonel makes worthy fastfood that tastes like actual meat IMHO. Burger King I never really liked to much and McDonalds tends to taste like cheap food which you are still paying a premium over.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (May 6, 2021)

mickeyd's they have the best strawberry milkshakes and fries (haven't ate there in forever but still)


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 6, 2021)

the food is better and more high-quality at Burger King, however McDonald's has the Shamrock Shake during the month of March.


----------



## subcon959 (May 9, 2021)

It's very regional.. even in the same region. I can go to two different Mcds within 10 minutes of each other and have completely different experiences even if I order the same thing in both. I also find it's important to do a special order as that's the only way to guarantee it's freshly made.

When both are as good as possible, my preference is still BK though for the actual beef.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 10, 2021)

So I've been thinking about Burger King today. But I have a conundrum that I bring to the experts in this thread. BK in Canada is offering a free whopper if you download the BK app and make an order. The only downside is that you have to pay in the app and I don't want to pay for a small coke with my credit card just to get a "free" whopper. Been thinking about this all day, such is life.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 10, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> So I've been thinking about Burger King today. But I have a conundrum that I bring to the experts in this thread. BK in Canada is offering a free whopper if you download the BK app and make an order. The only downside is that you have to pay in the app and I don't want to pay for a small coke with my credit card just to get a "free" whopper. Been thinking about this all day, such is life.


why not buy a 5$ VISA voucher and get a coke and some nuggets along with the free whopper


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 10, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> why not buy a 5$ VISA voucher and get a coke and some nuggets along with the free whopper


Ended up getting the King Deal instead.


----------



## BobCh (May 19, 2021)

I still like McDonalds.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (May 19, 2021)

I prefer Carls Jr burgers....but if only gives me the choice to choose from mcdonalds or burger king, i prefer to choose Burger king have better taste and good prices


----------

